# Macro photography



## ab20000 (Aug 9, 2017)

Does anybody do macro photography? I'd like to be able to take decent photos of watches including the mechanisms. I've got a decent DSLR (Nikon D750) but don't want to spend loads of money on a macro lens.

I've heard about extender tubes and reverse rings etc but wanted to hear from peoples first hand experiences

Thanks,


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Have a look at Amazon: https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Nikon+D750+extension+tube

Extension tubes are likely your best bet for minimal investment and predictable results.

Later,
William


----------



## ab20000 (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks mate, think I'll place an order and give them a go.

Thanks


----------



## Amplidyne (Jul 11, 2017)

Apart from the equipment, you need as much light as possible and / or long exposure times. Use a small aperture too (bigger F stop) to get more depth of field. (more of the subject in focus. I tend to use "live view" at it's maximum magnification, with manual focus to get the focus where I want it. Ideally you mount the camera on a a macro focusing rail or slider, but good ones (as everything) are expensive.

I've seen a setup to photograph things like watches which uses a piece of glass angled at 45 degrees over the subject. The light source shines onto the underside of the glass, which reflects the light onto the subject, the camera being placed above the glass. I haven't tried it, but it looks successful. There's a tutorial here I see: (no affiliation)

https://photography.tutsplus.com/tutorials/how-to-create-high-key-macro-photos-with-axial-lighting--cms-23476


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

With macro you can go as crazy as you want. If you were truly touched in the head, you might even purchase a trinocular strereoscope and attach a camera. 





































I almost never use it. :laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## Amplidyne (Jul 11, 2017)

^Impressive results! I did have a play with my DSLR mounted onto a Chinese microscope with very mixed (read bad) results!

Looked into better microscopes, but as usual cost seemed to be getting silly for decent results.

Which microscope are you using?


----------



## ab20000 (Aug 9, 2017)

Those photos are very impressive indeed. I don't need anything like that but want to get a start


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Amplidyne said:


> ^Impressive results! I did have a play with my DSLR mounted onto a Chinese microscope with very mixed (read bad) results!
> 
> Looked into better microscopes, but as usual cost seemed to be getting silly for decent results.
> 
> Which microscope are you using?


 The details are located in this thread:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/93275-microscope/&tab=comments&do=embed&comment=940073&embedComment=940073&embedDo=findComment#comment-940073

Later,
William


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

extension tubes pre date "macro lenses" and are easy to use. it is the lighting that is most important.


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Extension tubes are the way to go and cheap enough of the web. As for lighting an LED ring flash is cheap and gives even and consistent lighting.

Looking forward to seeing some of your pictures when you get it sorted.


----------



## jacquelinewilson (Nov 15, 2017)

Yes, your results are amazing!


----------



## jacquelinewilson (Nov 15, 2017)

Which microscope do you use for these photos? Or it doesn't matter


----------

